

Richard Feynman Lectures on Video [silverlight] - ibejoeb
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/tools/tuva/#data=3%7C%7C%7C

======
ibejoeb
Although I knew he grew up in Queens, I never suspected he'd have retained the
accent. Glad he did.

